# Lunging/Training Aids....your thoughts/experiances



## Kenzo (13 October 2008)

Morning everyone

What are your thoughts on these training aids for encouraging a horse to work better on the lunge in order to improve a weak back and build muscles in the correct places in a safe, comfortable and less restrictive manor?

Pessoa (or similar copies)

De gouge

Chambon

After reading up on website called sustainable dressage which is very useful reading, the writer goes into detail on each piece of equipment along with sides reins and various gadgets etc etc and it seems that the chambon, according to to this writer is the favoured one (at least that is the impression I got) when encouraging them to work low/build the correct muscles up etc.   Where as all the others are not, because there is too much interference with the bit due to the movement of the horse.

So for people that have used these, what are your thoughts, particularly on the Chambon? obviously everyone has different opinions, hence my post.


----------



## Ezme (13 October 2008)

We don't use anything. Just get them on the long lines as often as possible with various exersises, lateral work, poles, hill work etc. Alot cheaper, easier and works just as well


----------



## Bounty (13 October 2008)

I'd choose the EquiAmi over a pessoa any day, if you feel the need to use an 'all in one' system. I  have to at the moment as I am rehabbing a KS horse. 
When matters are less pressing, I use long lines, pole work, hill work and long and low work under saddle at the beginning and end of every ridden schooling session.
On particularly upside down horses I use a chambon with a bandage tied around the backend as a breeching strap, to help make the horse aware of his backside and the fact he should be using it!


----------



## Hullabaloo (13 October 2008)

Why do you prefer the EquiAmi?  
I currently use a pessoa as recommended by my vet as my horse has a weak back and it helps keep his muscle tone.  I haven't come across EquiAmi, but would be interested to know more.


----------



## Jericho (13 October 2008)

I prefer the Pessoa because my horse is lazy behind and I like the fact the breeching concentrates his mind on his back end. Also IMO the contact on the mouth is more fluid encouraging the long low movement and personally I hate side reins as they are so fixed.  My boy tends to work really well in the pessoa.

Ihave heard that the chambon is very criticised for being very concentrated on the front end and makes them think about their heads rather than their back end and therefore has a tendency to push them o nthe forehand plus if they dont understand the pressure concept it will create a lot of stiffness in neck and back. I come from the school of thought about 'moving' into the bit from the hind quarters so i think thats why a pessoa makes sense to me rather than chambon or side reins. The equiami looks like a half way house.


----------



## perfect11s (13 October 2008)

I Just use the line and a head collar,  open the nearest bin and put the gadgets in there was what my instructor told me to do


----------



## Silverspring (13 October 2008)

The sustainable dressage blog makes for an excellent read, I don't agree with all her points but she has fairly done her homework and argue a good case.

I have never liked the pessoa, at first I thought it looked to complicated and my horse would freak then my dressage instructor explained how the horse got socked in the mouth everytime it engaged it's hind quarters and I was put off for life.  I suppose it would make them nice and 'light' as they'd have a rather sore mouth.

I haven't used a chambon but having seen them in use they do seem to work, the horse's don't fight the action at all and it really gets them working long and low.

I personally don't lunge as I don't think it's good for the horse's balance, back or neck.  I would long line if I could be bothered but I would rather just get on my horse and ride


----------



## Kenzo (13 October 2008)

Thank you everyone for your feedback.

My chiropractor and vet have recommended lunge work that he can actively work through his paces (eventually) from working in a lower looser posture to strengthen the back and suggested a pessoa etc.  He is a lazy bagge on the lunge I have to admit.

I don't want to use anything that fixes the neck in any kind of position (as in pulling it in) nor use anything that interferes with the bit too much.  

So obviously I've been looking at the good points and bad the points of the three and was put off by the pessoa...despite buying one a while back, never even used it because I wanted to make sure that a) he was sound and b) see how we go using the good old fashioned time, work and no gadgets because I'm not a gadget person neither which you may of guessed from previous posts.

I'm not after any kind of quick fix or after anything that will make him work in an outline, its purely to benefit his back and encourage correct movement from behind.

Although I appreciate the benefits of long reining, its not something that will benefit him at this point, because he needs to be encouraged to stretch down and out on the lunge, unfortunately I'm not fit enough to be running behind him in the ménage while he's trotting around.

However I am open to all your suggestions and opinions.


----------



## saddlesore (13 October 2008)

Ditto graciegrumble. I used a chambon on mine and found it really tipped him into his forehand. Also, he really didn't 'get it' and got quite bracy in it. One time he panicked (TB) and ran off in it and i was terrified he was going to fall as soooo on the forehand! Pessoa seems to work quite well, havent tried an equiami. I quite like the aerborne elastic running reins, found them to be very good for softening over the back and they are totaly elastic so not restrictive.


----------



## CBAnglo (13 October 2008)

I would never use a pessoa.  When the horse is engaging his hock he gets jabbed in the mouth.  That would send both of my horses nuts.

I have to lunge both of mine - one has a sacroiliac injury and the other KS.  I normally use a bungie rein to give them an elasting contact to work into (it is on loose) and then I make sure they are working from behind when I lunge.  

I see lots of people standing in the middle of school as the horse falls about on its forehand - that isnt lunging to me.  I do loads of transitions, lots of extended and collected work and circles.  I also use the entire length of the long side for extension etc.  I also lunge over trotting poles as that has really helped the one with the SI injury.

I have just bought an equi-ami though (on Bounty's advice!), as the one with KS is a nightmare to lunge and I am meant to be lunging him intensively with a pessoa.  I havent tried it yet, but when I looked at it, it wasnt fixed like the pessoa is and it tries to simulate a contact with the continually self righting pulley system.  Will see how we get on.

Otherwise I would use a chambon (which is essentially how I use the bungie rein).


----------



## saddlesore (13 October 2008)

I did this too, always lunged up and down the school, changed pace, did polework, raised polework etc and i always make sure their back end is working properly! Guess it just depends on the horse, what suits one might not necessarily suit another


----------



## Kenzo (13 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


I see lots of people standing in the middle of school as the horse falls about on its forehand - that isnt lunging to me.  I do loads of transitions, lots of extended and collected work and circles.  I also use the entire length of the long side for extension etc.  I also lunge over trotting poles as that has really helped the one with the SI injury.



[/ QUOTE ]

Just to point out,  yes I agree and I do also do this, which helps and of course keeps me fit...ish!

Thanks your views


----------



## Rouletterose (13 October 2008)

If I used anything it would be the chambon, they don,t restrict in any way, have used one in the past, dont like pessoas or side reins etc. the best thing for me and mine I have always found is to not push them too fast out of their rythm, and lots of transitions, slowing the pace down and then forward again to get backend working, but not so fast that they lose balance. Also spiralling in and out on the circle helps,once they are balanced then they can use themselves.
I agree with everyone else, throw the gadgets away.


----------



## Bounty (13 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Why do you prefer the EquiAmi? 

[/ QUOTE ]






 Firstly, the horse can't lean on it. So many horses that are working in the pessoa have just tightened their jaws and are leaning on way or t'other instead of carrying themselves correctly. The EquiAmi is self centering, so they can't lean on it, which leads onto point two....





 Because it's self centering you can just loosen/tighten it in one place. SO much less hassle than the pessoa, and you don't have to worry that you haven't altered it equally.





 The breeching strap is a separate section, which although the front section does connect directly to it, because of the way it connects to the roller the 'hindleg action socking the horse in the mouth' thing that can/does happen with the pessoa is avoided. BIG plus point IMO.





 The horses prefer it to the pessoa, without a doubt. Who am I to argue?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I know I've gone on a bit, but I do really rate it. 
I have a pessoa going dusty if anyone is after one!


----------

